# Stretch Mark Reduction



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

I know you cant totally & properly get rid of them but I want to try and make them less visable as possible. I am using the sun bed and using Palmers cocoa butter cream. Will these work??


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Palmers cocoa butter is good, Also try some Bio Oil before you go to sleep at Night, If you have it on during the day your skin can become quite greasy hence using it at night.


----------



## ilbeback (May 10, 2009)

Bio oil is the one iv found to be gud, put it on whenever you can, lash it on and rub it right in. Also squirt some in your baths mate


----------



## ilbeback (May 10, 2009)

Also, there is a cheap version of bio oil, which is the same as the expensive stuff, but iv found it in pound shops! gud luck!


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't think you can ever get rid of them truely. They will fade in time though.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Cocoa Butter works best for me. Aside from being too expensive, Bio Oil just required too much rubbing in.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Try Dermatix


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Wear your stretch marks with pride, they are your battle scars and earned them through blood sweat and tears. This method is cheaper than any oil, because it's free.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

bio oil is a load of bollocks


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Bio oil helped most of my family get rid of their stretch marks.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I used bio oil for 2 years running post op on some scars and they are hardly visable at all anymore!!

I think it worked wonders on them!!

Dont really have any stretch marks but i use Cocoa buter daily now just for skin conditioning and moisture more to prevent the possibility of any stretch marks in the future!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bio Oil:thumbup1:


----------



## Otter (Nov 12, 2008)

palmers cocoa butter work's very well for me.


----------



## patata (Nov 16, 2007)

Bio Oil great stuff


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

I just got some of that Rescue Oil, it feels and smells like bio oil and looks like it, but does it work as well as Im a believer in yopu get what you pay for. And this is a quarter the price of bio oil!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

i used bio oil and coco butter after my first cycle thats when my stretch marks where the worse they worked well after a couple of months my stretch marks had all gone white there is stillsome deep ones on the back of my armpits tho that i dont think will ever go.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i use bio oil. it has helped fade them but they are still slightly visable


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks a bunch everyone, I couldn't decide which to use. I already had cocoa butter oil (palmer's) so I thought fook it and bought some bio oil as well. Tried the bio oil today and it greasy as hell isn't it lol would that work if you put it in your bath?? or do you have to really rub it in?? love the smell of the palmer's though :lol:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Ash91 said:


> Tried the bio oil today and it greasy as hell isn't it lol would that work if you put it in your bath??


Apparently that works too.


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

Cocoa butter is good...Bio oil also works not sure about putting it your bath as the act of rubbing it in gets the blood flowing better in the skin which is how it helps to get rid of the stretch marks, probably the heat of the bath water gets blood flowing as well.....

maybe have a nice hot bath then rub in some bio oil at night b4 bed...the rest of the day use cocoa butter as it's less greasy...


----------



## gazza234 (Aug 5, 2005)

i use rescue oil from poundland works the same as bio oil but £1 per bottle


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Years ago i read that american doctors were giving there patients zinc picolinate to prevent stretch marks in pregnant women


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Ive been using some random coconut butter my Mrs had lying around. seems to be working well even within the couple of weeks ive been using it.


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

I use bio oil and it seems to be doing the trick


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Ash91 said:


> Tried the bio oil today and it greasy as hell isn't it lol would that work if you put it in your bath?? or do you have to really rub it in?? love the smell of the palmer's though :lol:


you do need to really massage it inso I dont think it would be suitable for a bath, I know its greasy but it worked better than any other products for me, and ive tried a lot......


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Wear your stretch marks with pride, they are your battle scars and earned them through blood sweat and tears. This method is cheaper than any oil, because it's free.


I was actually just about to say this myself:thumb: I've got them mostly on my lats, pec-delt tie in and my bi's.


----------



## kerry47 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello Friends.....


 Drink plenty of water during pregnancy. Though this may have the downside of meaning that you are constantly on the toilet, by keeping your body hydrated you are also keeping your skin hydrated.

 Eat plenty of fresh produce, fruits and vegetables, healthy oils and low fat foods. Vitamins that are particularly great contributors to the appearance of the quality of your skin are Vitamins C, E, A and zinc - though foods rich in Vitamin A are best avoided during pregnancy.

 Try not to gain too much weight during pregnancy. If you have a more steady weight gain your skin will stretch slowly and naturally thus lessening the chances of having stretch marks.

 Increase circulation to the areas prone to stretch marks - abdomen, arms, legs, breasts for example - by using a body brush or a wash cloth to gently massage those areas.

 Make sure your diet is balanced and nutritional. If you believe your diet could be improved then be sure to take vitamins which are critical for your overall wellbeing and that of your baby but also your skin, hair and teeth.


Thanks

clinical research


----------

